# 9 week old sleeping all day...is there anything to be worried about?



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

So I have had my puppy for just over one week, he turned 9 weeks this past Friday.

This past weekend I took him on a 3 hour road trip and he did great in the truck.

Saturday my girlfriend's 10 year old played with him quite a bit. We also took him for a walk in a downtown area and he got to meet all sorts of people...which he seemed to really enjoy.

Sunday my girlfriend's son played with him a lot again. We also took him for a walk in the woods. It was less than one mile with moderate to easy terrain. I have lung problems so I am very limited to physical excursion. 

The problem is that today he is acting much different than normal. He has been sleeping about 60% to 70% of the day. Even if we go outside he doesn't do much as far as playing he does his business then lays down like he wants to go to sleep. He got really excited when a friend of mine came over today and seemed like his old self but as soon as he left he went back to sleep.

The only thing I can come up with is that maybe he didnt sleep well over the weekend because of being in another new place combined with a lot of physical exertion over the weekend.

Last thing. He's drinking water normally and eating a little less but still eating...maybe 10% less tops. Oh, stoll is normal as well.

So is he just this tired from the weekend or is there something else going on?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

If he is eating and drinking I wouldn't worry about it. Puppies will sleep ALOT especially when they are going through a growth spurt. It's not uncommon to see them sleep 16 or more hours a day on occasion.


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

He drinks a TON of water...more than I remember my last dog drinking but then again that was about 13 years ago. My sister has my boy's sister and she said that she drink's a ton as well. 

Like I said he still eats, a little bit less than he did before this weekend but if I had to guess it's only about 10% less.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope, dont worry. I remember worrying on certain days too
Now I wish he would have days like that..mine is not quite 5 months.

I was a puppychondriac by proxy. I worried for him. My guy still drinks a ton. The vet he has seen 4 times says he is healthy as a horse.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. I can remember when all my girl did was sleep. It so nice! I miss those days.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy slept ALOT...I remember the breeder telling me he would. When he was awake he was **** on wheels, but was knocked out otherwise! LOL

I hope some breeders chime in to ease your mind


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, he slept all day. A friend of mine and I went to dinner tonight and we just got back. Apparently he's rested up now because he's back to his crazy self.

Thanks everyone for the words of wisdom.


----------

